# Bachmann 3 truck Shay's?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Is the third truck on these powered, and how are they linked together. Since I would be carrying one back and forth to/from a Club layout, how easily are they carried about? Bill


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

All three trucks are powered.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Make a tote that you can roll off onto the track, makes life much easier


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Cap'n Bill - 

Here's a good shot of Roger Cutter's West Side Lumber Co. No. 4 showing the third powered truck:


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Neat pic! Looks like one would need a roll-on/ off 'tote' ,as mentioned, if you were going to haul one around. I'll have to look around for some examples of what to build. I guess the 2 truck version is more practical for mobility, but the 3 truck seems like a real 'show stopper'. Even picking up my Climax is problematic..too many little pieces to get broken off.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Cap'n Bill -


Actually, it connects/disconnects rather easily. There's a vertical pin in the front of the trailing tender that goes into a drawbar, a quick-release electrical connection, and the drive shaft just slips together between the two universal joints. Piece o' cake!


----------

